# ECNL and CalSouth Card and the Club



## SocalSoccerMom (Oct 12, 2017)

Hello,
We signed a Cal South and US Club Soccer form at beginning of season, and recently found out we don't have Cal South player card. What would it take for an ECNL player to get a Cal South card to guest with non-ECNL teams? Has anyone approached the Club and ask for this? Or is it possible to request one from Cal South?


----------



## younothat (Oct 12, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Hello,
> We signed a Cal South and US Club Soccer form at beginning of season, and recently found out we don't have Cal South player card. What would it take for an ECNL player to get a Cal South card to guest with non-ECNL teams? Has anyone approached the Club and ask for this? Or is it possible to request one from Cal South?


Club has to put you on a roster of  one of there Cal South Team's to get a Card.


----------



## coachrefparent (Oct 12, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> Hello,
> We signed a Cal South and US Club Soccer form at beginning of season, and recently found out we don't have Cal South player card. What would it take for an ECNL player to get a Cal South card to guest with non-ECNL teams? Has anyone approached the Club and ask for this? Or is it possible to request one from Cal South?


Are you on a team? What Club?


----------



## JackZ (Oct 12, 2017)

younothat said:


> Club has to put you on a roster of  one of their Cal South Team's to get a Card.


And then pay the Cal South card fee, $35 I think it was.


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Oct 12, 2017)

coachrefparent said:


> Are you on a team? What Club?


We are with an ECNL team. Does it matter which club?


----------



## SocalSoccerMom (Oct 12, 2017)

What does a non-Ecnl player need to get pulled up and play an ECNL match?


----------



## Overlap (Oct 13, 2017)

SocalSoccerMom said:


> We are with an ECNL team. Does it matter which club?


if your club has non-ECNL teams in your DD age group, they can issue your Cal South card, $35. If not, your DD can also be registered to another non-ECNL team and the card issued however, there are some other issues that would pertain to US Club Soccer, the team she would be guesting for has to request a Player Loan form and you would have to get it signed off from her ECNL coach, that info can be found on the US Club Soccer website.


----------

